# US Military Academy coat of arms



## MikeSibley (Aug 11, 2020)

Has anyone seen a 3d STL model of that? I have a close friend who is a West Point graduate and looking at the actual coat of arms logo, I'm a newbie so there is no way I can do that complicated a design. I'd love to purchase a pre-made design and after I get my machine in, assembled, tested played with, etc. I'd love to play with that attempting to cut that design.

Just curious. I have Boogled it with no success so I just thought I'd ask.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"Boogled"? That there may well be the problem...


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I make a quick dxf out of it if you want to play with that. Maybe you can find an online dxf to stl convertor.

David

View attachment US Military Coat of Arms.zip


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

That's a pretty ambitious project for just starting out.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Quite possibly the reason you did not find anything is this:
Licensing
Public domain	This image shows a flag, a coat of arms, a seal or some other official insignia produced by the United States Army Institute of Heraldry. It is in the public domain but its use is restricted by Title 18, United States Code, Section 704 [1] and the Code of Federal Regulations (32 CFR, Part 507) [2], [3]. Permission to use these images in the USA for most commercial purposes must be obtained from The Institute of Heraldry prior to their use.

I was up there for a week one time. Out in the woods, typing papers for security clearances for all the senior class. They were on a training exercise in the woods. Didn't even see any part of the building at all. Did see a lot of racoons raiding garbage cans at night tho.

Couldn't find out who did this, when, or how.


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

This place does consider custom designs.
https://3dwave.org/


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

That would be a lot of work. Good luck


----------



## MikeSibley (Aug 11, 2020)

DaninVan said:


> "Boogled"? That there may well be the problem...


Not turning this into a political forum, but Google is now Boogle since they are so politically active and restrict their searches. I use that term to shoot at then as I have blocked any and all access on my computer (with software) to google. I actually use another search engine.


----------



## MikeSibley (Aug 11, 2020)

honesttjohn said:


> That's a pretty ambitious project for just starting out.


that's the reason I was looking for a pre-made file!!


----------



## MikeSibley (Aug 11, 2020)

marecat3 said:


> That would be a lot of work. Good luck


I agree, I have a friend who is a graduate and I thought if I could do it, most probably with a pre-made file if possible with his name and date of graduation. Maybe just too difficult, no probably way too difficult


----------



## MikeSibley (Aug 11, 2020)

DaninVan said:


> "Boogled"? That there may well be the problem...


And I had to put an exception in for this site as Google trolls it and it won't work without allowing the Goober (google) crawlers and software. If google analytics and servers are involved, the site is blocked by my software and I simply don't go to the site. The Chinese don't have anything on spying compared to google.


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

MikeSibley said:


> Not turning this into a political forum, but Google is now Boogle since they are so politically active and restrict their searches. I use that term to shoot at then as I have blocked any and all access on my computer (with software) to google. I actually use another search engine.


I use duckduckgo for the same reason.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

cncest said:


> i use duckduckgo for the same reason.


ditto!!!!


----------



## MikeSibley (Aug 11, 2020)

Cncest said:


> I use duckduckgo for the same reason.


I do also!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

JOAT said:


> Quite possibly the reason you did not find anything is this:
> Licensing
> Public domain	This image shows a flag, a coat of arms, a seal or some other official insignia produced by the United States Army Institute of Heraldry. It is in the public domain but its use is restricted by Title 18, United States Code, Section 704 [1] and the Code of Federal Regulations (32 CFR, Part 507) [2], [3]. Permission to use these images in the USA for most commercial purposes must be obtained from The Institute of Heraldry prior to their use.
> 
> ...


Theo the key word in their copyright statement is "commercial". Private use is not prohibited, only use where the user plans on selling copies for profit. While only making one and selling it technically infringes the copy right, they probably won't come after you for doing that.


----------



## MikeSibley (Aug 11, 2020)

JOAT said:


> Quite possibly the reason you did not find anything is this:
> Licensing
> Public domain	This image shows a flag, a coat of arms, a seal or some other official insignia produced by the United States Army Institute of Heraldry. It is in the public domain but its use is restricted by Title 18, United States Code, Section 704 [1] and the Code of Federal Regulations (32 CFR, Part 507) [2], [3]. Permission to use these images in the USA for most commercial purposes must be obtained from The Institute of Heraldry prior to their use.
> 
> ...


PS - I'm not too worried about violating US Code, after all if the FBI doesn't have to obey the law, why should I?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

MikeSibley said:


> I have blocked any and all access on my computer (with software) to google.


which one(s) are you using???


----------



## MikeSibley (Aug 11, 2020)

I'm using VPN, script blocking, Nano Block, Nano Defender, Analytics block, and an app written for me by one of my IT guys. I'm using all apple, which makes it easier.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

MikeSibley said:


> I'm using VPN, script blocking, Nano Block, Nano Defender, Analytics block, and an app written for me by one of my IT guys. I'm using all apple, which makes it easier.


thanks...


----------



## MikeSibley (Aug 11, 2020)

Forgot, I use a browser that automatically blocks any tracking, it's called Brave.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Theo the key word in their copyright statement is "commercial". Private use is not prohibited, only use where the user plans on selling copies for profit. While only making one and selling it technically infringes the copy right, they probably won't come after you for doing that.


Yeah, I realize. But figure that people who could write a program to do that might figure that sooner or later someone would use it to make them to sell - and then it could come back to bite them. Better safe than sorry. 

If I were inclined to do something like that, I believe that I would have a go at it with either a Dremel, or a wood burner, all free hand. AFTER some practice, of course. Thinking on it, I recalled I have been studying wood burning, and believe that would be easier than routing. Not thinking of making one of these, but have been thinking for a long time about making some copies of the family crest, which would easily be as complex, and now thinking wood burning would be the best way for me to do nice work. Hmm, have to do a bit more research, but think that is the best way for me to do one.


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

*Military Squadron Crests*

Mike, you don't have a machine yet - and you've never used one before ??

just to offer some options: (disclaimer: I am not a CNC guy).
fabricate the project in pieces with whatever tools/machines that will get it done.
for the ribbon part, use 3/16" PVC sheet and engrave the lettering into it.
then with a heat gun, gently soften the PVC bend it into the shape you need.
once cooled, it will retain the shape. then paint by hand with oil paints.
the ribbon would be fabricated last after all the elements were assembled.
if you undertook this project, what materials would you make it out of ??

here are two examples I did a few years ago.
the first photo: the graphics were made separately and glued to the shield.
then the AFNSEP was engraved into the PVC ribbon while it was flat with a hand-held router, 
then heated with a heat gun and bent to shape, then attached to the shield 
with a hidden bracket to hold it firmly in place.
(the blue and black background is crushed glass glued to the background).

the second photo: the shield was made by laminating 3 sheets of 1/4" birch plywood
together with wood glue.
all the elements were cut out separately and glued to the shield.
the ribbon was 3/16" PVC heated and bent to shape as the previous one was.
the ALLONS letters were cut out with a carving knife and glued to the ribbon.
although they look complicated, they were pretty easy to make and the customer was happy.
think outside the box to make it easy on yourself.

















.


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

if I were to even entertain making this project, this is how I would go about doing it.
make the shield first, then the eagle body, then the feet and arrows then the helmet.
the ribbon would be last after all the elements are together because it has to be
custom fit to the crest in order for the project to look right.









the cloisonne pin design would be the easiest for the beginner.
everything is flat but still distinguished and the ribbon is easy to make.









.


----------



## MikeSibley (Aug 11, 2020)

Figure I had better wait until i have some time under my belt. I was just hoping that someone had already done a 3D CNC model that I could mooch!


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

MikeSibley said:


> Figure I had better wait until i have some time under my belt. I was just hoping that someone had already done a 3D CNC model that I could mooch!


that would be a very wise choice.
and design and routing is only half the project.
what wood or other media do you intend on using for starters ??
do you have any experience in gluing up material to make a 3D profile ?
there is so much more involved than just throwing a piece of wood into a CNC and make it happen.
(or even hand carving skills to fine-tune the CNC project if it needs tweaking).
looking forward to following your journey into the CNC world.

.


----------



## MikeSibley (Aug 11, 2020)

I've got a good bit of experience in woodworking so the CNC is the new adventure!


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Learning 3d for model/pattern creation has a steep learning curve but really opens up possibilities for custom pieces. It is a bunch of fun as well. 

A future option.


----------

